# ICD10 CM  Case sensitive



## dmclay (Mar 30, 2012)

Are the filler and alpha characters in the ICD10 cm codes upper or lower case?    Is there a rule ?
example  
T47.1x3a
T47.1X3A
T47.1x3A


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 30, 2012)

dmclay said:


> Are the filler and alpha characters in the ICD10 cm codes upper or lower case?    Is there a rule ?
> example
> T47.1x3a
> T47.1X3A
> T47.1x3A



None of the alpha characters are case sensitive.  It states this on the guidelines.


----------



## dmclay (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you,  I have an Ingenix Draft 2011 book and could not find it in the guidelines. Can you tell me the source of the guidelines you are referencing?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 30, 2012)

I am sorry my bad, it was not from the guidelines it was thru a different source I found that , but it was either the AAPC or CMS or CDC that I found that since those are the only resource I use for the info.
What I found was a chart that listed side by side the differences between ICD-9 and 10 and it was in this chart that stated the Alphas are not case sensitive.


----------

